# Long hair length progression photos?



## NYCHelloKitty

I know it varies per dog but does anyone have pictures in three/four month increments of hair length progression from around age four months to whatever age puppy's hair reached floor or near floor length? Don't forget to add age and time. My pup's hair is a little over three inches on her back. Thanks.


----------



## edelweiss

How old is your pup---you could estimate by that. . . it depends also on whether or not she is a "low-rider" w/short legs in regard to how long it takes to reach the ground.


----------



## eiksaa

Here you go. 







Mieka at 9am this morning. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa

And here's Gustave right now. 6.30 here










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Grace'sMom

LOL Mieka! You and Grace have the same 9am schedule 

NYC - Hair growth depends on a lot of things.... Are you wondering when your puppy will have a full length coat?

If so, it depends on genes, nutrition, coat style, grooming..... lots of things.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

Lol. When I meant time, I meant include the age of Malt (age of pup photo was taken.) I'm trying to see the progression from short coat to long.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

My pup is four months old I think she's short. I believe she's about six inches from shoulder to floor.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

Grace'sMom said:


> LOL Mieka! You and Grace have the same 9am schedule
> 
> NYC - Hair growth depends on a lot of things.... Are you wondering when your puppy will have a full length coat?
> 
> If so, it depends on genes, nutrition, coat style, grooming..... lots of things.


I know all of that comes into play. I just wanted to to see progressive photos. There's no way of actually pinpointing when. I just wanted to make this a fun picture thread.


----------



## Dominic

*Benjamin 14 months old at 8:30 PM last night *










*Benjamin 14 months old at 10:00 AM 3 days ago*


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

He's adorable with all his hair out. Lol. Does his coat reach the floor?


----------



## eiksaa

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Lol. When I meant time, I meant include the age of Malt (age of pup photo was taken.) I'm trying to see the progression from short coat to long.



Oh ok I'm no help then. I trim my dogs so daily time is the only accurate measure. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

Dominic said:


> *Benjamin 14 months old at 8:30 PM last night *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benjamin 14 months old at 10:00 AM 3 days ago*


How much does he weigh?


----------



## Dominic

NYCHelloKitty said:


> How much does he weigh?


Benjamin is from Bellarata Maltese (Stacy) and his littermates are Mieka (eiksaa) and MBPIS CH Bellarata's Captain America, AKA Steve. 
Ben is 6.5lb 10 inches tall and 10 inches long. He is the bigger one from the litter. He is in a full coat yet I have trimmed his face when he was 6-8 months old so his face is not as long as it could be.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

eiksaa said:


> Oh ok I'm no help then. I trim my dogs so daily time is the only accurate measure.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


It's ok.


----------



## eiksaa

NYCHelloKitty said:


> It's ok.



What's your puppy's name?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

I'm still working on that. I'm very indecisive so I haven't really called her really. I did say come her "Mama." It's funny because almost all the names I like are names of malts on here. Either way it won't stop me from naming her the same if I like it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Here is Lucy at 4 months old when I got her










and then around 7 mos 





















And then a few weeks ago at Westminster, Age - 8 years old


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

eiksaa said:


> What's your puppy's name?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


The two in the sig are very adorb


----------



## eiksaa

NYCHelloKitty said:


> The two in the sig are very adorb



Thank you! They are both very awesome. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

bellaratamaltese said:


> Here is Lucy at 4 months old when I got her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then around 7 mos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few weeks ago at Wesminster


Thanks a bunch!!! How old is she at Westminister? Congrats on making it there.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

sorry, i edited my post to include her age but you must have been too quick! She is 8 years old in the Westminster pic

Here is a thread I made a loooong time ago when I was growing Lucy's coat out

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/84980-before-after-lucy.html which shows 6 mos of coat growth


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

That's a lot of hair in six months. Very pretty. Do you flat iron for show?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

NYCHelloKitty said:


> That's a lot of hair in six months. Very pretty. Do you flat iron for show?



My daughter flat irons Lucy for show, she is her junior showmanship dog. But yes, without the flat iron, Lucy would like a poofy mess. She has a faster growing coat so she got a lot of length in a short time.

Steve, in my signature pic has a less poofy coat but is also flat ironed for shows. He is 12 mos old in the pics shown and his coat is average growing speed wise. He has longer legs so it's taken longer to get to the floor. 

Can you post some pics of your baby? Would love to see her coat and see what you are working with


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

Here goes. It's about 2.75-3 inches back length hair.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

Another, resting.


----------



## pammy4501

I'm not sure what you are concerned about? Are you afraid your dog doesn't have enough coat growth? She may not have made the transition from puppy coat to adult coat yet. But here are a few pics for you anyway!

The first is Truffles with total top knot failure. This is the reality you will deal with when you have a dog in a longer coat. The second malts in various stages of coat!


----------



## eiksaa

pammy4501 said:


> I'm not sure what you are concerned about? Are you afraid your dog doesn't have enough coat growth? She may not have made the transition from puppy coat to adult coat yet. But here are a few pics for you anyway!
> 
> The first is Truffles with total top knot failure. This is the reality you will deal with when you have a dog in a longer coat. The second malts in various stages of coat!



Lol love both the pics. Truffs, Maltese represent!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

pammy4501 said:


> I'm not sure what you are concerned about? Are you afraid your dog doesn't have enough coat growth? She may not have made the transition from puppy coat to adult coat yet. But here are a few pics for you anyway!
> 
> The first is Truffles with total top knot failure. This is the reality you will deal with when you have a dog in a longer coat. The second malts in various stages of coat!


There is no concern. Like I said before I just wanted to see progression photos.


----------



## CloudClan

Here is a progression set of my GCH CherryB. 

1 day old









1 week old









2 weeks old 










7 weeks old









9 weeks old









16 weeks old









5 months old









6 months old









almost 9 months old









9.5 months old









11 months old









12 months old









16 months old









2 years old









I think CherryB is fairly typical of a Maltese kept in full coat, but living as a pet (i.e. sleeping in my bed and not penned for coat growth). She did not have her coat in wrappers through most of her show career, although after she finished her championship and began working toward her GCH we saw more damage (I think because she learned to climb the stairs), and so we did do some wrapping for her GCH. CherryB is neither short, nor particularly long on legs (like her mother and sisters). She is definitely a moderate build all over.

In my experience, the coat growth varies with factors of lifestyle, coat type, and body type (height, build). But as a general rule of thumb, you can get a dog into full coat in about a year.


----------



## Fluffdoll

CloudClan said:


> Here is a progression set of my GCH CherryB.
> 
> 1 day old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 week old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost 9 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think CherryB is fairly typical of a Maltese kept in full coat, but living as a pet (i.e. sleeping in my bed and not penned for coat growth). She did not have her coat in wrappers through most of her show career, although after she finished her championship and began working toward her GCH we saw more damage (I think because she learned to climb the stairs), and so we did do some wrapping for her GCH. CherryB is neither short, nor particularly long on legs (like her mother and sisters). She is definitely a moderate build all over.
> 
> In my experience, the coat growth varies with factors of lifestyle, coat type, and body type (height, build). But as a general rule of thumb, you can get a dog into full coat in about a year.



She is breathtaking!!! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison

My Bitsy has the best silky coat and he's grows about an inch a month, so easily a year to full coat. Emily is more cottony, her's takes longer... I don't wrap the hair, so it sees to take longer , allowing for breakage,but I'd say a good 12-14 months for a full length and evenly draped coat.
I trim mine short now, easier with 5 and they love being free of the long coat . If I get another pup,I would let the coat grow in full , just to see it, but would trim it short for comfort...
I know I cried as I did it, seeing all that beautiful fur clipped short, but I wasn't the one that had to live with it and they're do much happier , not having to be brushed so much... They love that part....


----------



## elly

Here are Mercedes and Whitney at 5 months.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

CloudClan said:


> Here is a progression set of my GCH CherryB.
> 
> 1 day old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 week old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost 9 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think CherryB is fairly typical of a Maltese kept in full coat, but living as a pet (i.e. sleeping in my bed and not penned for coat growth). She did not have her coat in wrappers through most of her show career, although after she finished her championship and began working toward her GCH we saw more damage (I think because she learned to climb the stairs), and so we did do some wrapping for her GCH. CherryB is neither short, nor particularly long on legs (like her mother and sisters). She is definitely a moderate build all over.
> 
> In my experience, the coat growth varies with factors of lifestyle, coat type, and body type (height, build). But as a general rule of thumb, you can get a dog into full coat in about a year.


Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty

elly said:


> Here are Mercedes and Whitney at 5 months.


They are cute. How old are they now?


----------



## elly

NYCHelloKitty said:


> They are cute. How old are they now?


Mercedes just turned 5 and Whitney is 2.


----------

